# Van Helsing



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Don't miss this cool site and remember it opens Friday!  
Van Helsing Official Site


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

I will be seeing this one on my way home from work of Friday..looks like it should be a really fun Monster movie.

Aaron


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This movie has alot of potential to be cool. Lord knows it's the kind of movie I've dreamed of since the Creature Double Feature days of TV. Let's just hope that they don't mess it up.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

It looks great oddly enough. I will enjoy this film so much. ^^ I think the idea is pretty nifty and the style is a little diffrent then the traditional gothic image you get with most films. It kind of reminds me of Brother Hood of the Wolf meets Interview with Vampire and Underworld (even I hated that movie  ) But anyway it looks half decent.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll probably hook into it sometime this weekend. I've been wanting to see this since I knew of it's existence. The Universal Monsters have always been a favorite of mine. Read on _Creature Corner_ that originally *The Creature From The Black Lagoon* was supposed to be represented. At the last minute, they decided not to include him. If there is a sequel, there is a STRONG possibility that the Gill Man will be present. I hope so, he is, and will remain one of my favorite monsters of all time.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

Well I saw Van Helsing last night at a mindnight showing and I have to say it is one hell of a fun movie. If you do not like CGI stay home! The things the creatures do in this film could not have been done with people in suits...that being said the ...the Werewolf in this film is freakin awesome! He is like a Berni Wrightson drawing come to life! Dracula's Brides in there fully transformed flying mode kick ass too, as Does Bat Dracula himself. The one creature that is a makeup effect for the most part is Frankenstein's Monster and he is one very well done makeup effect at that! And I have to say Kate Beckinsale is just plain flat out hot in this movie...
Mr. Hyde is one of the highlights of the film by the way ...one of the best CGI characters I have ever seen. Van Helsing himself is a very cool rough and tumble character and Hugh Jackman plays the part very well...he reminded me of Vampire Hunter D quite a bit...which is a good thing! okay I will shut up now...go see this movie .

Aaron


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard some bad reviews of this movie from a lot of people, so I'm probably going to wait for video. If I do see this, I'll go to a matinee.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

Just remember it is not a horror film....it is a fun popcorn summer moviewith tons of action and monsters

Aaron


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Van Helsing was great. Angsty Dracula, Smart Frankenstein's Monster and Howling Werewolf. Great movie... The bad reviews is because people think movies have to be one way and that is it. I have noticed that with people reviewing films. I loved it.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I saw the 33 minute animated Van Helsing and I didn't really like it.Hopefully the movie is a lot better.I can't wait to see it!


----------

